# Hobo Casserole



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds nasty.... Looks nasty.... but tastes purty danged good!!

Ingredients:

sirloin beef (ground up; enough to make two thick burger patties) [or use hamburger meat, ground venison, or ground wild hog if you prefer]
finely diced jalapenos (seeds optional; to taste)
finely diced garlic (or use garlic powder; to taste)
finely diced red onion (to taste)
1 cup of finely shredded cheese
1 can pinto beans (drained; or use fresh beans)
1 can of black-eyed peas (drained; or use fresh peas)
tabasco sauce (to taste)
salt / pepper (to taste)
2 cans cream of mushroom soup










Directions:

Mix ground sirloin/beef, jalapenos, red onion, garlic until well-blended and form into two thick hamburger patties. Cook patties over medium heat until cooked thoroughly. Use a spatula to break patties into rough chunks.
Add both cans of soup and stir with the meat until well blended.
Add drained pinto beans. Stir well.
Add drained black-eyed peas. Stir well.
Add shredded cheese and stir until melted and well-incorporated.
Add tabasco sauce, salt and pepper to taste.
Simmer for 15 minutes over medium-low heat; stirring occasionally.
Serve over steamed rice, buttered noodles, or however you wish and enjoy!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your not wrong about the Look AW! I think I stepped in something like that!

But I'm sure it taste's good.


----------



## krubbor (Sep 1, 2012)

Ummm, yeah gonna try it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Theres that beer connosseur, sounds tasty! Been awhile since youve graced us AW!!


----------

